# 500 yard rifle range



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a range that I can shoot 500 yards in within a hour or so of Jackson? 

Thanks phil


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Family shooters Corral has a 300 yard range. They're in Eaton Rapids. Not sure about anything longer. There's another thread, in rifles subsection "Michigan Long Range Shooting Areas", about a 1000 yard range, and it has some other ranges listed in there. Should be able to find something close to Jackson.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Washtenaw (US12 and I94) has a 600 yard range. Beginning in I believe April they have "practice" on Wednesday's. 

http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

There is one in Ithaca just south of Alma. Here is a link. Steve

http://www.apgoodrichclub.webs.com/


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

South Kent sportsman club. It's west of Dorr Mi.. South of Grand Rapids. Check out the web site.


----------

